# Houston tortoise weather



## movu (May 22, 2017)

Does there exist a specie of tortoise that stays relatively small and can withstand the weather in an exclusively outdoor enclosure in Houston, TX?


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2017)

movu said:


> Does there exist a specie of tortoise that stays relatively small and can withstand the weather in an exclusively outdoor enclosure in Houston, TX?



With a properly designed and set up enclosure many species can do well there living outside as adults. All species will need heated night boxes shelter and with the Testudo species, you'll need to figure out what to do with them in winter. To hibernate or not to hibernate… That is the question.


----------



## tortdad (May 22, 2017)

movu said:


> Does there exist a specie of tortoise that stays relatively small and can withstand the weather in an exclusively outdoor enclosure in Houston, TX?



You'd have to have a heated night shed or box for winter, then most species would do fine. It's all about how much cash and effort you want to put into its housing. 

I'm in Houston too. Sulcatas do well in this hot humid area eating up the St Augustine grass but it's hardly small. Refoots are smaller but harder to keep in the winter when there adult size unless you've got a shed with a heater in it. 

Have you thought about box turtles? They are native here so they can stay out side year round, hibernate in the winter, stay small and are pretty low maintenance.


----------



## tortdad (May 22, 2017)

Tom and I were posting at the same time, lol


----------



## movu (May 22, 2017)

tortdad,

Are box turtles escape artists? Do they burrow and/or climb? Can they survive on a diet of just vegetation?


----------



## tortdad (May 22, 2017)

movu said:


> tortdad,
> 
> Are box turtles escape artists? Do they burrow and/or climb? Can they survive on a diet of just vegetation?



Mine don't escape and they only burrow low enough to cover the top of there shell, not a big ol tunnel like a sulcata. 

No they need some bugs to eat too but if you've got an outdoor pen set up that's not a problem. I have a small mulch/leaves/compositing spot in the corner of my outdoor pen and mine just dig in there for the worms and such that are attracted to the compost.


----------



## movu (May 22, 2017)

Thank you so much for the info! I'm going to start researching on how to set up the enclosure...


----------



## movu (May 22, 2017)

What do you use for the walls of your box turtle enclosure? I have stone pavers that i can stack up. I'm thinking that might be sufficient.


----------



## tortdad (May 22, 2017)

movu said:


> Thank you so much for the info! I'm going to start researching on how to set up the enclosure...


How to set up the enclosure will depend on the species you pick. 

First decide what species you want

The age of said species 

With this info we can tell you if you need both an indoor and outdoor enclosure or just an outdoor one. 

I used 4"x4" landscape timbers for my box turtle enclosure (like a raise garden) and made it like 16" tall. 
Put a few items in there for them to hide in, lots of plants for shade (shade is very important) and a small shallow pond that I have to refill every few days.


----------



## tortdad (May 22, 2017)

Shade is important and you need both deep shade and shallow shade. 

Deep shade is something that covers a large area typically higher up like say from a tree or tall shrub. 

Shallow shade is like a sideways flower pot for them to hide it. 

It's best if you can place the enclosure in a area that is partly shaded from a tree or the side of the house/shed. That way some is sunny and some is shaded. 

For me I built mine close to my 6' tall wooden fence so that casts a shadow in the afternoon. I also have a few tall banana plants in there for more shade and items for them to hide under next to the plants. That way there hide is located in deep shade... shaded by the fence, the plant and the item the hide under all at once. 

Have multiple items to hide under and around, all located in different areas of shade. That way it can always find a temperature it likes. 

Where people make mistakes is making it to Barron. Open spots make gem feel uncomfortable as they are open to prey and the stress can cause health issues so make a mini jungle for them. 

When I walk up to my box turtle pen I can sometimes spend 20 mins looking and not find all of them.


----------



## movu (May 22, 2017)

Good to know! I have a medium sized oak tree that I plan on building the enclosure around. This should provide a good first layer of shade.

Is there a top to your enclosure? Something to completely block predators out? 

We sometimes have a problem with ants wanting to build ant mounds around the base of the mulched area around the tree. Any advice on a safe way to deter this and keep the turtle safe at the same time?


----------



## tortdad (May 22, 2017)

Yes I have a 2x2 wood frame top with chicken wire to keep predictors out


----------



## tortdad (May 22, 2017)

For ants I use DE 

diatomaceous earth

MAKE SURE ITS FOOD GRADE 

it's a powder similar in consistency to flower. It kills all bugs. 

I only use it on ants cuz the other bugs are good food for the boxies


----------



## tortdad (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Belinda charpentier (Jun 3, 2017)

tortdad said:


> You'd have to have a heated night shed or box for winter, then most species would do fine. It's all about how much cash and effort you want to put into its housing.
> 
> I'm in Houston too. Sulcatas do well in this hot humid area eating up the St Augustine grass but it's hardly small. Refoots are smaller but harder to keep in the winter when there adult size unless you've got a shed with a heater in it.
> 
> Have you thought about box turtles? They are native here so they can stay out side year round, hibernate in the winter, stay small and are pretty low maintenance.


----------



## Belinda charpentier (Jun 3, 2017)

Im also in the Houston area. I'm looking to set up for a mostly outside tortoise only I have plenty of room in my garden area. I grow veggies, fruit trees and grape vines. Wondering if a solar heater would work? Possibly over the hide during the winter. There is always the greenhouse in the winter but that has a concrete floor and a different part of the property.


----------

